# window boxes on asbestos siding



## ladyvincenza (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm not sure where to post this, but ultimately it's about the asbestos siding on my house. I'd like to hang exterior window boxes don't know how (or even if it's safe) to drill in the siding. I've researched "no drill" hanging methods, such as vinyl siding hooks, but am doubtful that hooks would have a place to go in the asbestos siding. Can anyone out there advise me? Thanks.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

You can drill it. Keep the dust to a minimum with some spritzed water and vacuum the dust up via HEPA. Where PPE and you should be fine. In terms of disturbance, it is supremely minimal.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

In my state there is even a minimal amount of asbestos that can be removed by home owners. Installing some window boxes would be way short of that exposure. Follow WoW's advice and don't eat any of it and you will be fine.

Your challenge will come when you decide to replace it, but properly cared for that could be many years down the road.

Bud


----------



## ladyvincenza (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks.  How do I drill it?


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

I'd use one size larger _masonary _bit than needed to avoid cracking it . Might be worth it to use rubber washers between box & siding .

JMO , but your "slate" siding is nothing to be looked down on !


----------



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

You may want to start with a smaller size than you need and then work up to it. That siding is very brittle.

Wear a mask and gloves, wash your clothes separately. Your exposure will be very low but its still worth being careful. Spraying it with water as you drill will keep the dust down.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

I would start with a small bit and work up. 

Standard drill bit should go right through it.


----------

